# what suppliments do you use?



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

a friend gave me dendrocare. i dust my flies with every feeding. there are so many different suppliments out there and of course they all claim to be the best lol... thought i would see what works for people here.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

You will get many opinions on what is the best supplement to how to supplement to how often to supplement. I use reptivite, reptical, and repashy plus supplements and am happy with the results.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Repashy Calcium Plus and Superpig everyday.

Richard.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

repashy C+ and the new repashy super A not sure on the A yet but being VERY careful with it.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Repashy Cal +, Herptivite/Reptical, and occasionally Superpig & vitamin A.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I use repashy cal+. Anyone else use dendrocare? This is the first time I'm hearing about it <-noob


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 to repashy calc+


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I personally rotate through:

Repashy Calcium Plus ICB
Repashy SuperPig
Rep-Cal Herptivite
Rep-Cal Calcium with D3 (phosphorous free)
Blair's Super Preen


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I use Repashy Calcium Plus and Superpig everyday.
> 
> Richard.


Are you saying that you mix the two together and then dust or that you use either one or the other everyday?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

randommind said:


> Are you saying that you mix the two together and then dust or that you use either one or the other everyday?


im curious as well?


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I use Repashy Calcium Plus and Superpig everyday.
> 
> Richard.


I used to do the same and now just use the Calcium Plus because it already contains paprika and other ingredients that help with color. I thought it was an overkill. Am I in the wrong?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I started out in the hobby using Repashy Calcium + ICB, and in May of this year switched to Repashy Calcium Plus. I love the fact that it's supposed to be an "all you need"-type supplement and I don't have to remember rotation schedules. I simply use the same thing every feeding. I have SuperPig...but never opened it. My frogs have remained vibrantly colored, so I don't see the need, and don't want them turning orange when they shouldn't be! Lol! I've thought about adding the new Vit A...but haven't yet...the tads I have had have been doing pretty darn good. So...I love Repashy!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, i guess nobody really uses it dendrocare. BlackJungle gave it to me. I havent use any other supplements and curious to see what the difference are by using Repashy. Any Input?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I mix the superpig (15%) straight in with the cal plus (85%). I just put a little at a time in an old ICB jar and keep the rest in the fridge(cal plus) and freezer(superpig). I use both rep-cals every now and then just to switch it up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Wow, i guess nobody really uses it dendrocare. BlackJungle gave it to me. I havent use any other supplements and curious to see what the difference are by using Repashy. Any Input?


Dendrocare is fine and there are a large number of threads discussing it that can be found using the search feature. All because you got some posts that show it isn't now being used doesn't mean that it isn't in wide use as there are a lot more people on the forum than the small section that respond to the post. 

I've used and still use it for some of my stuff. 

Ed


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

eazyezcape said:


> I used to do the same and now just use the Calcium Plus because it already contains paprika and other ingredients that help with color. I thought it was an overkill. Am I in the wrong?


FYI Calcium Plus contains about 6% SuperPig.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it's really interesting how fast and heavy Repashy has taken off. The same question 3-5 years ago would have be Retical herptivit all down the line. Very cool. I love seeing new business growing especially who have such a service and quality foundation. Way to go! Allen


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Ca+ FTW .


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

*Repashy supplement info*

I'm just trying to get a general consensus on Repashy food supplements. I have read alot of posts and looked at all the Repashy supplements. I have decided this is the brand i want to use, but, trying to determine which ones i need. So, from what i've read people are using Repashy Calcium Plus ICB regularly as well as mixing with Repashy Vitamin A Plus . about once a month or as needed as well as Repashy SuperPig for yellows and orange PDFs. What about using Repashy SuperMin / Supervite mixed with Repashy Calcium Plus ICB?
Any particular choices of which ones you use and which ones work best together. All these supplements get a little scary playing mix and match, just wondering whats working best. Right now we are purchasing a D Colbalt, a D. Azureus, a pair of Alanis and 9 D. Azureus Tads. I have also purchased Cultures of Hydei and Melanogastor as well as Temperate Springtails and White Isopods for feeding. I will also be looking thru my woods for Termites. Thanks for any ideas or help you can give me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Repashy supplement info*



sampson1269 said:


> I'm just trying to get a general consensus on Repashy food supplements. I have read alot of posts and looked at all the Repashy supplements. I have decided this is the brand i want to use, but, trying to determine which ones i need. So, from what i've read people are using Repashy Calcium Plus ICB regularly as well as mixing with Repashy Vitamin A Plus . about once a month or as needed as well as Repashy SuperPig for yellows and orange PDFs. What about using Repashy SuperMin / Supervite mixed with Repashy Calcium Plus ICB?


 
The vitamin A is not meant to be used more than 4 times a month and is targeted at frogs that are suspected of not having sufficient vitamin A in thier diet so they are deficient. Issues with fertility, feeding and/or tadpole metamorphosis are all potential symptoms. 

The calcium ICB is meant to be used as a stand alone supplement and does contain vitamin A in the form of a retinyl (active form) as opposed to the vast majority of other supplements that use beta carotene as the main (or sole) source of vitamin A. The superpig, can be added to the rotation to help the frog's meet thier metabolic needs for the carotenoids (but the calcium ICB does contain superpig as part of it's formulation). The frequency of use for superpig depends on a number of factors including but not limited to how often you feed the frogs (while not idea you can also add some to the enclosure so it can make it's way into the food chain inside the tank (if you have seeded it with various invertebrates). The Supervite is targeted for those people who want to control the level of D3 in the diet and is supposed to be mixed with one of 
the calcium/D3 supplements but it can also be used on it's own. 

In general, if you do not see any issues with the frogs (like short tongue or reproductive) you can stick with the Calcium ICB or the Calcium ICB and Superpig in a rotation. 

Ed


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

For what its worth, I still rotate dendrocare in with my other supplements. I also use the repashy products and use a human grade vitamin A once or twice a month with new breeders or frogs that have a decrease in viable eggs.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Ed,
All these foods and supplements get confusing what mixes with what, back 10 years ago when i was in the hobby the first time, I.E. (before having rugrats!)
the tanks had false bottoms, mostly cushion moss and pothos and ecologic technologies misting systems and we fed mainly Melanogastors and Hydeis with no additives. Also, most of the frogs i had were wild caught. Its a whole new world out there. I'll try the calcuim Plus IBC as you sugested and maybe superpig once a week, mixed 50/50 will work wont it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

sampson1269 said:


> Thanks Ed,
> All these foods and supplements get confusing what mixes with what, back 10 years ago when i was in the hobby the first time, I.E. (before having rugrats!)
> the tanks had false bottoms, mostly cushion moss and pothos and ecologic technologies misting systems and we fed mainly Melanogastors and Hydeis with no additives. Also, most of the frogs i had were wild caught. Its a whole new world out there. I'll try the calcuim Plus IBC as you sugested and maybe superpig once a week, mixed 50/50 will work wont it?


Don't mix it, just rotate it with the Calcium ICB. You may need to regrind it a little to get it to stick better. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Don't mix it, just rotate it with the Calcium ICB. You may need to regrind it a little to get it to stick better.
> 
> Ed


I have a small mortar and pestle that I use to regrind my Superpig.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

What are you guys using on a regular basis?


----------

